# FROM DISH: 622 Upgrade Rebate Details!



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

DISH Network is excited about the upcoming $200 equipment credit promotion. This promotion will be available to customers who exchange their existing 921 or 942 receivers for a ViP622 HD/DVR through our DISHN’ It Up receiver upgrade program. 

To deliver the best customer experience, we have created a temporary support line beginning April 1st. Please contact us at 1-888-825-2569 and follow the prompts. A special group of trained customer service representatives will help you with your upgrade questions. This toll free number will be active from 8:00 AM EST on April 1st and will remain active until initial demand has been fulfilled. 

You should expect shipment of the ViP622 within an estimated 2-3 weeks from your order date. This is based on our current demand. 

We value your business. If you are not ready to exchange your receiver or upgrade to our new DishHD programming, we understand. The $200.00 equipment credit promotion will be available until August 1, 2006. Take your time, and when you are ready, we will be here.

In closing, please understand that this toll free number is only for customers with existing 921 and 942 receivers who wish to upgrade to a ViP622. If you have other concerns or are calling after the special hotline is no longer available, please call 1-800-333-3474 (DISH).

We would like to make your participation in this promotion as easy and convenient as possible. Thank you for your understanding.

Sincerely, 
DISH Network Customer Support


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

weren't there some posts here a couple minutes ago  doh!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is a similar thread in the Dish General forum where the merits of the offer are being dissed, er discussed.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=55534

Closing this one to avoid duplicate conversations.


----------

